
Programming Notes for Professionals books - e19293001
http://goalkicker.com/
======
ivan_ah
Very well done. I think the production pipeline is fully automated, including
the cover. This is a very nice use of the CC BY licensed Stack Overflow
content.

------
feifan
Very cool — at first glance these docs are great. How are they generated?

~~~
hmwhy
If you go to the bottom of the page for any book (well, I only sampled a few
so "any" may be exaggerated), it says:

"The [LANGUAGE] Notes for Professionals book is compiled from Stack Overflow
Documentation, the content is written by the beautiful people at Stack
Overflow."

~~~
feifan
Ah that makes sense. I glossed over "Documentation" originally, so I thought
it was somehow cleaned up from vanilla Stack Overflow answers. Was wondering
how that cleanup got done

------
ocdtrekkie
I found some of these pretty handy, as someone still-kinda-learning the
language I'm writing a project in.

------
sankao
Python book covers pygame but not NumPy ?

